# R32gtr values



## maildcampbell83 (Oct 17, 2016)

Any one wanna comment on r32gtr values???will they hold there values?r33gtr will soon be able to import to USA will the demand decline r32gtr fall and reduce value,if you recently buy will u lose out??what do we all think is the going rate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Interesting topic. Never mentioned before.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

tobe fair it was his 4th post


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

i can see R33 GTR prices taking a nice jump very soon....

so if there is a cheap one knocking about it may be worth buying and hiding away for a few years....

as for R32 values its hard to tell....

What is the going rate for a..

-bone stock?
-stock with bolt ons 350-400bhp?
-stock with upgraded turbos and associated bolt ons 400-600bhp?
-big single conversion500bhp+?

I think the bone stock one will make strong money whereas the single turbo conversions will not make back what they cost to build...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

leeK9 said:


> i can see R33 GTR prices taking a nice jump very soon....
> 
> so if there is a cheap one knocking about it may be worth buying and hiding away for a few years....
> 
> ...


hope so :chuckle:


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

With the new liquid grit I expect they'll all be gone in 2-3 years anyway.


----------



## maildcampbell83 (Oct 17, 2016)

alexcrosse said:


> With the new liquid grit I expect they'll all be gone in 2-3 years anyway.




Yup that's true,it not just the cars that are being destroyed but also all the street furniture,lighting columns and anything else metal on our roads and mways.the highways agency and local councils will have a by bill in a few years to repair all the damage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

alexcrosse said:


> With the new liquid grit I expect they'll all be gone in 2-3 years anyway.


when the salt hits the road i don't take mine out until spring...

and if your taking your car out on gritted roads you should have the common sense to clean it properly....


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

I dont take mine out either. 

& im sorry, but common sense has nothing to do with it. When that gets in certain cavities you'll struggle to clean it out 100%, not just underneath, but any imperfections in seals & trim.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Lock your doors, lock your windows and hide your skylines cuz they are saltin 

STOP DRIVING YOUR SKYLINES. FOREVER. :flame:


----------

